# Book



## axle5 (Oct 19, 2008)

Just wanted to let anyone know I read the book Marley and Me and found it rather good.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

oh - that's such a great story! I loaned the book to someone and I haven't gotten it back yet..........hmmmm...I hate when that happens.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Me, too, my DD wanted to read it and i searched all over the house for it, just to remember I loaned it out...over 6 mos ago!!


----------

